# what electronics will you use?



## NoahGoldFox (Sep 3, 2013)

i plan on having a laptop with as many games as i can fit on it so i can make the time go faster. what kind of electronics are you going to use?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a solar charger for just in case the power goes out which it probably will. It would charge a phone and small electrical devices. I think I might be a bit too busy to play video games. Just a hunch.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

With power: All the comforts of home.
Without power: probably just a solar powered charger unit to keep some GMRS/FRS radios and a small shortwave radio charged up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While a computer would be nice, I seriously wonder if I have time to play games, etc. in a SHTF event. IMHO surviving would be a full time job with plenty of overtime available.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I see the benefit of a tablet loaded with a digital library as well as a means to communicate.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A tablet or an E reader with a digital library would come in handy.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a Nook with over 10,000 books loaded and I am finding more all the time to put on another SD card. I have a laptop with 1000's of movies and TV shows recorded on it. Those are the only 2 I would use after SHTF, I would not carry a cell phone (especially a smart phone) they can track those and I would not want to be found....



Doc


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2563

This scanner is on for weather and safety alerts all the time in our house. Has battery backup that keep the radio and clock both going when powers out, and a programmable frequency band that can pick up about ANYTHING ANYONE'S going to transmit. I've got a LARGE aluminum outdoor antenna setup for it I'll plug into should S ever HTF, but keep the radio on the little antenna to help prevent the receiver being damaged from strong signals for everyday use.

Also a few good multi-band receivers, a few FRS radios, and a TG-UV2 two way with several batteries charged. All stored in a grounded steel gun safe (Faraday cage).

Communications will be the difference between life and death in emergency situations.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I would like to have a very powerful desktop in my BO/ BI shelter, with as much general information installed on the hard drive as possible. Everything from survival knowledge, classic literature, music, encyclopedias, to movies, science knowledge, and the bible. I'm talking terabytes of information to be my unofficial library of the human condition. Even in the event of power failure, the information will still be there, to be retrieved later.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I would like to have a very powerful desktop in my BO/ BI shelter, with as much general information installed on the hard drive as possible. Everything from survival knowledge, classic literature, music, encyclopedias, to movies, science knowledge, and the bible. I'm talking terabytes of information to be my unofficial library of the human condition. Even in the event of power failure, the information will still be there, to be retrieved later.


I went with a Lap top and a external hard drive, much more compact..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I will get along just fine with a multi-band radio receiver. The rest of the electronics will have little use.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I like my multi-band radios A LOT! But the scanners are nice especially if S ever decides to HTF. If there are only one or two people broadcasting, and it's possible they may be sending short intermittent messages, a scanner can check several hundred channels ever single minute while you are being productive at something else. The multi-bands are still a necessity imo for their ability to tune in faint signals that may even be between common frequencies by the time they reach you. Using only one type or the other, you might be missing what could have been a very important message. JMO.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If nothing happens than I'll use all the electro gizmos I'm using now. But when the world goes to poop and I'm forced to bugout, the only electronics I care about are my G-shock, Streamlight, and optics. I'm not one of those people who have a Ipod surgically attached to their hand. I don't even have one or want one. My cell phone may go with me, but will probably be turned off if it's even a possibility of things coming back into play in a short enough period at that point and me communicating with family and friends. If I have to bugout though, things have really shot out the pooper and hit the fan with a splatter. In my pack I've got very important entertainment items like playing cards and if I'm not alone I'm sure I'll partake in the dying art of communicating without electronics.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Depends on the situation. Weather related disaster I will use the two-way radios and cell phones. Attacks from foreign or domestic tyrants- I'm off the grid.
Will Smith's enemy of the state is a good training film.


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

A true SHTF event... Government fails, Marshall Law I would have the following:

1. GMRS for person2person in my group. 
2. Night Vision scopes/binoculars
3. Basic garage door trip sensors (light to receptor kind) for perimeter alarms.
4. Dry car batteries (acid still in container, batteries empty)
5. Solar panels to charge (recharge) those batteries once made wet
6. RF detector and omni-directional antenna (encrypted or not, RF is still RF)

These are just a few things I would have... look, if we are invaded, if there is a major attack, or if marshall law is declared, step one is to take down all communications systems so that the air-ways are 'secure'. If you are using modern-ish devices, they are going to be useless anyways and just give away your location. Step #1 is to step back about 50 years and just fall-off the offender(s) radar; the last thing you want is attention.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

If the SHTF event is an EMP, all your electronics will be dust. Some people think that if the item is off, it will not be affected. Not true, an EMP destroys the internal circuits regardless. The more modern the gear, the more damaging the EMP effects. Your gear needs to be shielded inside a discarded microwave oven, a metal cage, or 3 feet underground.....that is with 3 feet of dirt on top. An easy check is to put a radio inside, if you still get reception, even weak, its not shielded.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

nothing with a gps on it. I will bring probably my psp and that's about it. maybe a cheap tablet. have to keep some type of normalcy when your on the move.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would like to keep my laptop running so I can access the data on my "My Passport" 1 Tb external drive.

We also have 2 tablets and a couple of smartphones that will come in handy even if there is no phone service.

I also want to keep my communications gear operational.

I would also like to keep my Fluke DMM running so I can troubleshot other stuff.


----------

